# Mooning AMTRAK



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

You just gotta love those crazy Americans

Mooning AMTRAK


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd love to be on the train.... 

.... 

With a fire hose filled with India Ink!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

It's tough getting our kicks out here in Kalifornia. We do all sorts of crazy things.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

My parents live next to the tracks on the beach, betwen San Clemente and Capistrano and have enjoyed this event for the last 31 years. My mom talks about Mooning Amtrak, but laughs hysterically about the "Press Backs." Evidently the "Press Backs" are passengers on the train, mooning the people along the tracks. Apparently, alcohol is involved.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pressed backs? In my school days the term was "pressed ham", and will not tell you how I know this. 

There is also the rare and elusive "pressed fruit bowl", this can be performed only by the male gender, I will leave the rest to your imagination....


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

"Press backs" Sorry, I don't do windows -- Seriously.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Mooning figures are available in HO scale if you can believe it. So it's easy to replicate this yearly event on your model railroad.

http://www.blmamodels.com/cgi-bin/w...c=detail.blue.htm&t=main.blue.htm&itemid=4900











BLMA Mooning Figures


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Not just California. Riding into Anchorage on the Alaska RR, we were mooned by a line of native kids.

Pretty clever little rascals, too. They waved frantically as the train approached, attracting attention of the passengers, who began waving back enthusiastically. Then, as if on cue, they all turned around and dropped trousers.



Laughing loudest of all were a group of gray haired lady tourists.

Wish I'd known about "pressback" then.

Dawg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A cherished tradition.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

How very odd that a gesture very much intended to be a gross insult; akin to the raised middle digit of the hand (in America), or the first two digits raised while moving the hand upward whilst making a raspberry sound with the lips (in England), or the raised thumb (in the Middle East), or forming a circle with the thumb and index finger (in certain areas of Africa) should be considered by people to be funny, cute, or in any manner "cherished". 
In most cities and states, exposing one's anal orifice is considered public indecency and is subject to fine and jail time for doing it. 
Odd indeed!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, Kapuaala, does this give you any ideas? But make mine only da wahine


----------

